# Is there any way to use a wert chiller with a spray faucet?



## abefroman (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there any way to use a wert chiller with a spray faucet?


----------



## ChuckE (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't see how that can happen.
You can make the connection under the sink... add a valve and hose it up to the sink.
Or you can use the No-Chill method and not worry about the wort chiller.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 9, 2011)

ChuckE said:


> I don't see how that can happen.
> You can make the connection under the sink... add a valve and hose it up to the sink.
> Or you can use the No-Chill method and not worry about the wort chiller.



*No chill method? * 

At a class I took at one of the local suppliers they told us to use a 7 lb bag of purified ice to cool the wort. 7 lbs is equal to about 1 gallon of water although I have my carboys marked in gallons so I can top them off exactly for beer.


----------



## ChuckE (Jul 9, 2011)

No_Chill_Method


----------

